# 100% coconut HP and I'm going nuts!



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I have fallen in love with HP. I know it sounds funny but I love it. For me it is fast, easy, and I have a great responce on how "rustic" it looks. That and I have absolutly no space to cure anything so it works great for me. 
But, here is the kicker. I have been asked to make a 100% coconut soap. I got on Sage and calculated it out. I used coconut oil and coconut milk. It went to trace great. But now is setting up in my crock pot. I can't figure it out! Also I was wondering if it will have that lye smell if I don't put an FO in it? I was loving the oil smell before I put the lye mix in. I just wish I could keep that smell. Is this batch worth keeping? Can I save it??


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Just made 100% tallow soap just for the heck of it. Since you calculated it, you know you have the right sap rate. You should not have any lye left in the soap because of this. The finished scent for HP and for CP is different as it ages for some time (days or weeks). I would wait and see. The finished product will not smell the same as the fresh coconut milk or the fresh coconut oil. You now have a new substance. 

I make a HP soap with honey, oats coconut and olive oil. It always smells very different after it has sit a while and never like the original ingredients.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I finally got it to melt. I guess the pot wasn't up to temp. I am just hoping that the person that ordered it likes the smell. not quite sure if they will. If they don't I guess I will rebatch and add some FO just don't have any right now.


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

I love HP too; although I was testing some fragrance using CP and I still have it. I am not sure how big your batch is but HP in the crock pot is the perfect no brainer. For me, just set the pot on low and let it do it's thing.

Jolene


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I love it! Only thing is I can't seem to get the smell right.  All my recipies call for just a few drops of EO. That is deffinatly not enough. I put over .5oz and it was still not enough. Could be my EO's I got them from a friend and they are pretty old and are an off brand. Might have to pick up something online and try it out. Deffinatly going to have to rebatch.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Cally, how much eo are you adding PPO? A few drops will do absolutely NOTHING unless your batch size is something miniscule like 3 or 4 oz.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah my recipies that I have call for only a few drops.( 2-3 Pound batches) I have tried it a few times and allways come up short. I added almost 1 oz. this time. Turned out alot better but still slightly lye smelling. But I am using NOW EO's that are old untill I can get some from NG. I can't wait!! Should make a big differance from everything I have heard.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Depending on the scent, you'll need at least .5 oz PPO. Some you'll need more. So figure for a 3 lb batch, from 1.5 - 3.0 oz EO.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oops, sorry. Forgot you're doing HP. I'm guessing you can get away with less, then.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

I agree, you are using enough E0 to scent it and you are using watered down versions of Eo's.... the lye smell should still go away.. mine usually does..


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Im still struggeling with rebatching, I read somewhere to make a regular batch and then add shredded soap, then bake, it worked ok but I seem to have lost the scent. Does anyone do it this way? Dorit


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Dorit, it depends on what the flashpoint of your fragrance is.. yes you can burn it off... if you want rebatched, just shred up some soap and add a cup of water or milk, melt in double boiler and just before you pour or glop into mold, then add your fragrance and don't put in the oven.. you won't burn off your fragrance this way
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem is, when it is all melted and gloppy it's hot, to hot to add most scent...but if you cool it off to add your scent, it's barely glopable  It leaves you with soap that is sort of flaked looking on the top, especially if you don't have a mold that you can smash and level it to the top. Then plane the top flat when it's hard.

I don't get how folks HP, you already are practically done with it as CP when you put it into the pot to cook  3 to 5 more minutes and you could simply pour and have smooth pretty soap 

I do rebatch soap that has lost it's scent etc....when trying a new scent, but it goes on the $1 rack, hardly worth it.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I have come to the same conclusion that rebatch is not worth it. I just keep trying hoping that maybe this time it will work and I can rcoup my loss, but it never looks right, for $1 a bar I can use the time more productivly like clean out my closet or sit on the deck and watch the goats play  Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit, it's part of my OCD, and issues about waste (childhood stuff) so I can't throw it away, just can't  It's still a tiny profit since I don't wrap it or anything, but it is a waste of time  Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I sell my re-batch soaps for exactly the same amount as the regular soaps, $5.50 per 6 oz bar and it sells very well. I add any old kind of scented soaps to it, doesn't matter. Yep, all the scent burns off, but when adding the new scent at the end, it sticks and is very strong. I think that's why it sells so well. I like using lemongrass mixed with lemon, grapefruit, etc. That seems to sell the best and I just love it in my shower. $1 a bar??? NO way, it's too good of soap!!!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Anita, That's good news, I have so many scents that I dont use anymore, its certainly worth a try.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Anita. I sell my "rebatches" the same as my regulars. Some scents I just have to do in the crockpot. Those that accelerate. I start CP, then put in crock pot and cook, then add scent, color, etc. Really, in the end, to me, it looks like gelled soap. Sure you can't do a swirl and personally, I don't like the looks, but customers only seem to care about the scent!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Cindy, can you pour your soap out of the crock pot, like in a stream or is it thick? Are you saying that FOs that accelerate in CP do not in HP? How long do you cook it for? Thanks. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I cook it until it is like soft vaseline. A couple to a few hours, I guess. No, it doesn't pour. You have to glop it into the molds. It's quite ugly, but in the end, to me, it looks like a very gelled soap. I don't know enough about it, but I'm guessing the fragrance/eo behaves because the temp is lower to begin with? Not sure, really.


----------

